# Belkin N150 Router-Need Help in configuring!



## Games Goblin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I just bought a Belkin N150 Wireless Router. I followed the instructions on the Quick Installation guide leaflet, which i have uploaded:

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/001.jpg

Then I insert the CD and run the setup assistant. It checks the connection to the router and then prompts a restart. After the restart, I am prompted to name the connection

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/1.jpg

In the next step, I am asked what kind of connection I have. I call up AirTel broadband customer care and ask them about this. The customer care executive replies that it is a PPPoE connection. So i select that and click Next.

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/2.jpg

Now, I am asked for the login details. The customer care executive provides me with my login info. I type all this and click next.

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/2-1.jpg

Next, the setup tries to connect to the internet and a progress bar appears. 

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/2-2.jpg

After the progress bar reaches 100%, the following screen comes up:

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/3.jpg

The 'Wired' and 'Modem' status lights on the router are green. The 'Internet' status light is orange and it blinks.

So what am I doing wrong here? The Airtel executive tells me that there may be a conflict with the LAN addresses of the Airtel Modem and the Belkin Router. I have uploaded the config pages of both the Airtel Modem and the Belkin router, as you can see both have different IP addresses

Airtel Modem Config Page
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/4.jpg

Belkin Router Config Page
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Belkin/belkinconfig.jpg

My system config is:

Core2 6300 @1.86Ghz
Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Please help me! I have spent 3 hours getting this to work, but to no avail!


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 7, 2010)

most probably u have entered wrong username or password.

try changing connection type to dynamic IP.


----------



## Games Goblin (Apr 7, 2010)

I found out the solution

Setting-up-Wireless-Router-with-Airtel-modem-Beetel-200BX

Apparently, I needed to bridge the connection


----------

